# Anyone Here Take French?



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Is there anyone else here that is learning French or has learned some in the past? I want some practice conversing to expand my vocabulary & learn the grammar. Anyone would be willing to do so? I'm unaware of the rules regarding speaking in other languages on this site. Would we be allowed to practice in this thread?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I took French for 3 years in high school  I remember the basics still (present tense). Everything else after the first year I would have to review quite a bit to remember haha.

Did you barely just started taking French? Or has it been a little while?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I took three years of High School French as well. I'm going into Elementary French 2 this semester. I need to refresh myself before I go in. Since most people are probably coming straight out of French 1. I did learn all the tenses however in HS. Did you learn all the tenses or did you just forget them?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

We learned all the tenses, but I've pretty much forgotten them all except for present. *shrugs* It's been quite some time since I last reviewed anything in French really. I last took French in 2008 or so.


----------



## leelee6781 (Sep 3, 2011)

Im learning Spanish at the moment, I know abit of French not much tho. If you ever play poker online( not real money) it's a great way of picking up other languages when you talk to other players


----------



## emily11 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi EarlGreyDregs! I'm in my 3rd year of studying French and would love to practice with you! Not sure what the rules are about using other languages on threads, I'm new here, but I'm sure we could work something out


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I start a French course in November - I did French all through primary and secondary school, (till I was 13) and spent a bit of time in France... but I totally need to refresh what I know. Keep putting off revising though :lol :no


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I took French in high school and in university. I'm still terrible at it, so I think it'd be nice to practise with someone.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

I took French in my freshman year of high school, and did quite well in it. I have recently decided to take up with it again and am currently in search of a local class to enroll in. I would love to refresh my French knowledge with someone on here if they're up for it. : )


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Oui! J'etude le francais a l'universite. Je suis dans le niveau intermediaire. Je pense que je va aller a Marseille pour faire les etudes a l'etranger.
Pourquoi est-ce que tu etudies francais?

Sorry for not placing any of the accents. I still haven't figured out how to do it on a laptop... *ashamed*

Tambien hablo espanol si alguien quiere practicar!!

Io anche ho studiato Italiano en "high school" ma non me ricordano molto.
I really wish I would've kept up with Italian; it's so easy once you know Spanish.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

What do you say we make a group for it on here, then? I don't _think _there's one on here... I'll start one and invite you guys.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay, I just did the invites. That'd be funny if everyone declined and I were the only member of the 'French Practice' group!


----------



## bitoqueen (Feb 18, 2011)

I LOOOVE writing French! I just wish that I could talk to more french ppl. There was a time when I was only making friends with French people online but we kinda sepereated over time. I really want to show them how much I can write now!


----------



## Mind in Flight (Feb 24, 2012)

I kinda speak french. Some of my family is french, so I took it up to grade 12. But I haven't spoken french since high school, so I can't always understand it anymore...


----------



## Water Girl (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm doing Higher French at the moment for the IB. I'd be willing to help you practice, but beware that I'm definitely not perfect at it!


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

French is my second language, so I'm not perfect in it. It's actually been a SA trigger for me, because there's been a lot a pressure for me to speak it (my dad's family is french). But if anyone needs help in it, I'm here.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I go to a french school for my engineering classes. If you need some decent input I could help you, I'm asked to write 20 pages long reports on crap every week at work.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a university certificate in French, which took about ten courses. I'd love to practice  I haven't spoken it in a year already.


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow I didn't know people still had interest in learning French. If anyone wants to practice while chatting, feel free to message me! French is my first language et je serais ravie de discuter en Français


----------



## fauzdar65 (Mar 6, 2012)

je sais francais


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I couldn't find the group. I'm so out of practice, my grandmother would disown me.
Qu'est ce que t'appele un ours qui n'as pas l'air d'un ours?

Un ours polaire! Lame joke, I'm gonna go hide now :um


----------



## snowflakeinmay95 (Sep 18, 2011)

Moi!!!
Je parle français. C'est une très belle langue... je l'aime beaucoup beaucoup!
Malheureusement, je ne le parle très bien, bien que j'étudie le français depuis la 4e année.  Quand même, j'aimerais étudier le français à l'université. 

S'il y a quelqu'un d'entre vous qui veut pratiquer, j'aimerais vous parler!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

French does sound beautiful but I prefer Latin languages that are easier to pronounce, such as Spanish and Portuguese.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

How to fake speaking french.


----------



## Western Front (Jun 9, 2012)

Salut, je parle français. Is there still French Practice group? I would like to practice my French with anyone who wants to. If there isn't a group I might make one.

A+


----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)

We have to take French during our freshman year. 

Je voudrai aussi aimer de la pratique mon francais(???)


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

I sorta want to practise some french too... but mine is pretty crappy... can only say maybe a couple of words


----------



## Western Front (Jun 9, 2012)

*French Language*

Hey everyone,
If you're interested I just made a group called French Language if you'd like to join. Can't wait to start writing in French!


----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)

I joined!!


----------



## Western Front (Jun 9, 2012)

red04 said:


> I joined!!


Thanks!


----------

